# Strange keyboard behaviour



## Sdoc (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi, 

I am having some issues with keyboard configuration.  

When logging into KDE the keyboard layout seems to be set to US after login the keyboard layout switches to UK.

I am also having issues in Konsole with the keyboard.  If I press "shift + 3" in an attempt to produce a £ symbol the output is "# + cr".

How can I have the keyboard layout set to UK layout at all times and produce the correct output in a terminal.

Thanks.


----------



## Sdoc (Oct 21, 2015)

Found a thread related to this topic and should have searched more thoroughly before starting this I guess.


----------



## junovitch@ (Oct 23, 2015)

Sdoc said:


> Found a thread related to this topic and should have searched more thoroughly before starting this I guess.


Did that cover what you are looking for?  A pointer to the thread and "solved" tag (Thread tools at the top right, "edit thread", and add solved) would be very helpful to the next person searching for help.


----------

